# GMC Top Kick/Chevy Kodiak



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone have any experiences with this line of trucks? I've been working out of a 1992 D150 mostly lately as I do a lot of work on the road and my GMC P35 is not ideal for long distance travel, more for service work. My Ram gets good mpg and runs like a champs, but is it way to small for what I do. I'm considering this:


http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/3313627198.html


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's got a cat diesel in it so it'll run for many more miles to come. cat and cummins make the best diesel engines out there.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Used these in the navy. Seemed fine to me.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That truck looks HUNGRY !:laughing:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 2of them. The allison transmissions are pretty good. Ours have dimp bodies and one has over 350, 000 miles on it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like how it's a 2000 model but the interior looks like it came out of a 1984 Camaro. :thumbsup:

I've thought about something like that with a KUV body on it but maybe that's overkill.








Paul


----------

